# OM's wife came onto me



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

So I have met with the spouse of my wife's former AP a couple of times just for discussing on how to punish our partners in crime. Last week I get a text message from her asking to call. I called I thnk the next day. She then tells me her hubs is at it again with another woman and wants to know if I am still thinking divorce. I asked her why and she then says "you are a good man and your wife is has to be completely insane to cheat on a good man such as you" I thanked her for the compliment. And I told her I am sorry about her husband and his cheating and she did not deserve it. I told her I am not interested in her at all. But nonetheless she becomes relentless the next few days. And two nights ago she calls the house to tell my wife to tell her she gave me a BJ. My wife asked her when and she told her exactly the time when we were out of town as a family so that lie didn't register. I think this lady is so messed up right now she is just trying to grab anything including men that are not available. Last night I blocked her and she sends me a Facebook message with a nude picture of her behind bent over bearing all. I told her she needs help and I then blocked her there as well. Nuts she is!!


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh my, THAT'S an interesting twist. People like that are scary. I have a favorite restaurant, and I used to go on Thursday nights and Saturday nights. A guy started chatting me up and I was fine being friends IN the restaurant; I usually take my iPad and he saw me reading my facebook page and told me he was snooping, so I gave him my business card but not my cell number. So one night is his birthday and his friends are at the restaurant and they're planning a Friday night gathering at a casino for live music. They wanted me to go and I said I would try. So Tuesday I am at a furniture store arranging a delivery, and damned if a text didn't pop up, saying Is this Teddie? This is XXX. So I stewed for a while and texted back and said, um, yes, this Teddie, but I am totally weirded out that you have my phone number. 

What I was really hoping was that he would accept that and back off, because I don't want to hurt his feelings. He's really a nice guy. 

I won't be going back to the restaurant for a while (which is a shame because I've gone there for years). I didn't go last night and won't be back for a few weeks if at all. It's a shame, because I had a few favorite waiters and waitresses, all in college, and I would tip them generously. But damned if he didn't ruin it. 

What is that makes people so desperate. The OM's wife should be kicking her h to the curb and pulling herself back together, not trolling for a new guy before she's over the old one. 

But at least you know you've still got it, Augusto!! LOL!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Not as nuts as you think. She clearly has empathized with you because you both are going through a similar traumatic event. It is not unexpected that she could and has developed an emotional attachment to you. 

She thinks sleeping this you (not just anyone but you specifically, because of your role in this 4-person situation) would help her manage her pain and also put some hurt on her husband. 

Protect yourself but try not to inflict any more pain on this woman than you have too. She is vulnerable, even if she is nuts. Bottom line is she is reacting because of her cheating husband. We all cope in different ways.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Not as nuts as you think. She clearly has empathized with you because you both are going through a similar traumatic event. It is not unexpected that she could and has developed an emotional attachment to you.
> 
> She thinks sleeping this you (not just anyone but you specifically, because of your role in this 4-person situation) would help her manage her pain and also put some hurt on her husband.
> 
> Protect yourself but try not to inflict any more pain on this woman than you have too. She is vulnerable, even if she is nuts. Bottom line is she is reacting because of her cheating husband. We all cope in different ways.


I am expecting her to back off now. But I am not happy with her targeting me.


----------



## Dycedarg (Apr 17, 2014)

Is she hot?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She is seriously hurt. Like you.

Hopefully she gets help. Just like you need and your WW definitely needs.

Extremely unhealthy bunch you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Augusto,

Your W harmed this woman and her children it is natural for her to want to hurt your W back.

Advise her to seek help, that two wrongs just doubles the injustice, send her links to this site, marriage builders, to the books "surviving an affair" "his needs her needs", etc.

Encourage her to expose her WH 100%, to expose every OW 100%

Living with a serial cheater is hell, have some compassion for her but maintain your boundaries.

Tamat


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Get the hell out of Dodge now! You shouldn't have become so attached to her as to have lowered your Levi's for her!

In reality, you need to lose both her and your STBXW ASAP!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Get the hell out of Dodge now! You shouldn't have become so attached to her as to have lowered your Levi's for her!
> 
> In reality, you need to lose both her and your STBXW ASAP!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I never got attached to her in anyway. Not really sure why you think that. She never ever touched me accept for a handshake 3 years ago. She was only trying to get separation between my wife an I. I never sent any pics or anything. Total is was like 7 text messages over the last 3 years and 4 of those were for info for public meeting places to exchange known information of the affair...printout and such. That was it for me and then this weirdness....FYI....yuck....she's not hot to me!!!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Augusto,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chances are one day he'll think back and wish he'd took her up on her offer. Men typically remember the ones that they let slip through their fingers and wish they'd gone with the flow way more than the ones they had their way with. Men that tell you different are lying through their teeth. >


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My "bad," @Augusto ~ I thought I read where she successfully physically came on to you!

In that case, make a concerted decision to leave your cheating W and quit communicating with that Psycho OW ASAP!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL...

Read the title wrong.

:lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Augusto said:


> I never got attached to her in anyway. Not really sure why you think that. She never ever touched me accept for a handshake 3 years ago. She was only trying to get separation between my wife an I. I never sent any pics or anything. Total is was like 7 text messages over the last 3 years and 4 of those were for info for public meeting places to exchange known information of the affair...printout and such. That was it for me and then this weirdness....FYI....yuck....she's not hot to me!!!


You've met in public, you've had her number for 3 years, you stay in contact with this woman LONG AFTER it should have been done and then there is this:


> So I have met with the spouse of my wife's former AP a couple of times just for discussing on how to punish our partners in crime.


You have conversations on how to punish your spouses. She feels comfortable enough to tell you her husband is cheating again and to ask how your marriage is going.

Yes, you may not be as attached as her, but there is attachment issues on both sides. No, it isn't a stretch of the imagination at all.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

He wants her Philly. I can tell. :wink2:


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> He wants her Philly. I can tell. :wink2:



Don't get me started.......


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Augusto said:


> ..she's not hot to me!!!


This would have been a different thread if she was hot.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You've met in public, you've had her number for 3 years, you stay in contact with this woman LONG AFTER it should have been done and then there is this:
> You have conversations on how to punish your spouses. She feels comfortable enough to tell you her husband is cheating again and to ask how your marriage is going.
> 
> Yes, you may not be as attached as her, but there is attachment issues on both sides. No, it isn't a stretch of the imagination at all.



I assure you I have no attachment. I haven't talked with her for almost 3 years until this last week. She's just nuts.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You don't have to be pretty to suck a d!ck.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually think a revenge affair with her and only her could be therapeutic for both of you. 

One to even the scales with POS and two, to boost your confidence because the sh!t sandwich your wife fed you did a number on you. 3 years later, you're still broken because of it. 

The OBS gets to even the scale with her WH and exacts some vengeance on the other POS, your wife.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

jsmart said:


> I actually think a revenge affair with her and only her could be therapeutic for both of you.
> 
> One to even the scales with POS and two, to boost your confidence because the sh!t sandwich your wife fed you did a number on you. 3 years later, you're still broken because of it.
> 
> The OBS gets to even the scale with her WH and exacts some vengeance on the other POS, your wife.


I already beat the hell out of him. Lol beat the hell outta him and then fvck his wife. Sounds more funny than anything else. But anyway...no I am not like that. Besides....why would I trade down? My wife is ten times hotter than she is.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel terrible for her. Her world is crumbling beneath her feet. Now it seems as if the stress of dealing with everything is getting to her. Tragic, just tragic.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Augusto said:


> I already beat the hell out of him. Lol beat the hell outta him and then fvck his wife. Sounds more funny than anything else. But anyway...no I am not like that. Besides....why would I trade down? My wife is ten times hotter than she is.


Only you can say that - from where I (and I would imagine quite a few others who have watched you suffer) stand, the OMW, even with all her lunacy, is way, way, way better than your "wife"! Just to remind you:




She fvcked the POSOM with your baby in her womb.


She lied to you saying she loved you without batting an eyelid while she went off to fvck the POSOM. This was just the start of the large number of disrespectful things she did.


She wanted you and your kids dead so that she could be with the POSOM.


She used your gifts to her to enable her affair (phones etc).


She found him insanely attractive and definitely more attractive than you, physically, emotionally and in the sack.


She would happily leave you if he said yes. She was definitely the aggressor and got angry with POSOM when he said he wanted to be a better father and call the affair off.


She cut out the OW's pics from their wedding pics and replaced it with hers.


She had shown no real remorse going as far as to demand that you do not come to TAM anymore.


You can't even trust her in a new job where men are involved and get happy when you find out they are gay!



Is this really a marriage that you want ? Just because you have 4 children with her and "really love her" (although why I will never understand).

If you went for the OMW, you would be trading up a hundredfold!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> Only you can say that - from where I (and I would imagine quite a few others who have watched you suffer) stand, the OMW, even with all her lunacy, is way, way, way better than your "wife"! Just to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. It's definitely sad. 

I happen to think that there are many betrayed spouses who tolerate all kinds of horrible behaviors from their partners, because they don't think highly enough of themselves. My fiance is 'hot,' but if his character were ever to become this ugly, I'd be gone.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Augusto said:


> I assure you I have no attachment.


 She does need help, but I wonder how much contact you really had and why she leaped to this new level. Sorry, I do not believe you because the level of contact keeps changing.

Still, there is no reason for us to argue as MLM pointed out the nuttiness of the entire situation. So, nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have to convince you. I know I have not been involved.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

manfromlamancha said:


> Only you can say that - from where I (and I would imagine quite a few others who have watched you suffer) stand, the OMW, even with all her lunacy, is way, way, way better than your "wife"! Just to remind you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I were you op, I'd be ashamed to call the POSOM's wife crazy when your wife is CRAZIER. 

After reading the above, I'm amazed that you speak so highly of her. 

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

No you do not. Also, try your word games with someone else. I commented on "attachment" not "involved" which implies a level of intimacy I have not stated.



> I never got attached to her in anyway. Not really sure why you think that.


I'm saying your words show an attachment you are now fully ignoring and distancing yourself from. I am explaining WHY it comes off that way to some. You two have shared misery, shared planning and shared updates. So, contrary to your protestations, there is a certain level of attachment.


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

Augusto said:


> I don't have to convince you. I know I have not been involved.


I've gotta say that I respect you for not taking advantage of the situation. Just be real careful with her and keep your distance. She sounds like the type that if you come home someday, you might find a rabbit on the stove.....


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Redactus said:


> you might find a rabbit on the stove.....


Hmmm......
Did you miss this?


> She cut out the OW's pics from their wedding pics and replaced it with hers.


Kind of ironic, he needs to watch out for one while living with one. It's sad, some posters tell men to bed the OM's wife, then call a woman thinking or doing the same thing a nut job. I think she wanted payback, but Augusto shot her down and now her anger focused on him as well. 

It's why people are saying he shouldn't be insulting a hurt woman, while swimming in a pool of hypocrisy. This woman is trying to break up his marriage, like his wife broke hers. Everything Augusto has ever posted, including threads he has deleted, show his wife was the aggressor. So, I actually feel bad for this woman and see her as lashing out not being a full on nut. She needs help and Augusto may have inadvertently strung her along. No, I am not saying he is at fault or did it on purpose. Shared pain and misery is a VERY strong bond.


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Hmmm......
> Did you miss this?
> 
> They are both crazy.... He needs time for a sabbatical.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> LOL...
> 
> Read the title wrong.
> :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too. I was expecting something a little more sexy.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Back to serious, I think Augusto did the right thing. I also agree that calling the OMW crazy while giving the lunatic he lives with a pass is hypocrisy personified, but Augusto would rather be beat to death with dessert spoons by a bicycle gang of Mongolian midgets than give up his WW. He's never going to divorce this woman, you can all get that hope out of ye noggins.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, I knew that after he deleted a thread where a few posters held his feet to the fire about his WW. I just wish the OM's wife would stumble upon this thread. I'd love to hear her version of this oh so hot innocent wife, who was helpless under the lustful power of her husband.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I want to see how hot this WW is... Must be a once in a lifetime girl to put up with crap!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She has a golden vagina.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Augusto said:


> Besides....why would I trade down? My wife is ten times hotter than she is.


Information from your other post and now "ten times hotter" makes me think your old lady is like this chick an old boy from Louisiana wrote about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaZoKsPAb-0


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Oh, I knew that after he deleted a thread where a few posters held his feet to the fire about his WW. I just wish the OM's wife would stumble upon this thread. I'd love to hear her version of this oh so hot innocent wife, who was helpless under the lustful power of her husband.


I did not delete any threads!!


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

wow you blocked her? you should have directed her to a website or things to read.

pay it forward and help another lost soul, instead of shutting the door.

direct her to a good website si,ls or tam.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

eastsouth2000 said:


> wow you blocked her? you should have directed her to a website or things to read.
> 
> pay it forward and help another lost soul, instead of shutting the door.
> 
> direct her to a good website si,ls or tam.


I have her resources years ago. Told her to again use them. I can't force anyone.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure why but three way came to mind. Both women are nut jobs.

Why not put it to good use. >


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a great deal of compassion for OMW, if she has endured years of marriage to a remorseless and cruel serial cheater. While we can all laugh at OMW for being stupid to stay married to OM, lets not forget that some people they feel trapped and alone and hopeless and they sacrifice their own health to protect their children. 

Being married to a serial cheater can also cause a person to go somewhat crazy, my MIL is in her 80s and still has breakdowns asking "how can someone be that cruel to another human being". 

Tamat


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Augusto said:


> So I have met with the spouse of my wife's former AP a couple of times just for discussing on how to punish our partners in crime. Last week I get a text message from her asking to call. I called I thnk the next day. She then tells me her hubs is at it again with another woman and wants to know if I am still thinking divorce. I asked her why and she then says "you are a good man and your wife is has to be completely insane to cheat on a good man such as you" I thanked her for the compliment. And I told her I am sorry about her husband and his cheating and she did not deserve it. I told her I am not interested in her at all. But nonetheless she becomes relentless the next few days. And two nights ago she calls the house to tell my wife to tell her she gave me a BJ. My wife asked her when and she told her exactly the time when we were out of town as a family so that lie didn't register. I think this lady is so messed up right now she is just trying to grab anything including men that are not available. Last night I blocked her and she sends me a Facebook message with a nude picture of her behind bent over bearing all. I told her she needs help and I then blocked her there as well. Nuts she is!!


This lady may have been messed up this way for years. It gives a bit of insight as to what drove the OM to mess with your wife. Doesn't excuse him at all though.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> She has a golden vagina.


Man, that's cold.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> This lady may have been messed up this way for years. It gives a bit of insight as to what drove the OM to mess with your wife. Doesn't excuse him at all though.


Naw, trying to lay any of this at the feet of the betrayed wife is cold. You've been in many threads and now how weird, strange and destructive betrayed spouses can be in the aftermath of an affair.


----------

